# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Guillermo Zaragoza explica el uso de la energía solar para la producción de agua potable

## NoRegistrado

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/videos/...-potable-44232
Guillermo Zaragoza es un investigador del Centro de Investigaciones Energéticas, Medioambientales y Tecnológicas (CIEMAT). Trabaja en la Plataforma Solar de Tabernas (Almería) y está especializado en desalación solar.

En el minuto 1:35 dice algo que es para que las autoridades españolas se les caiga la cara de vergüenza, sobre todo por lo que afirmó el ministro ayer.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Más sobre el tema:




> *Según indica el Ciemat en una nota, Zaragoza recibió el reconocimiento a su trabajo ante cerca de 2.000 expertos "en reconocimiento a la excelencia del contenido técnico y la presentación oral en el congreso*".
> El investigador de la Plataforma Solar de Almería (PSA-Ciemat) Guillermo Zaragoza ha sido premiado en el marco del congreso internacional IDA World Congress on Desalination and Water Reuse por su trabajo 'Comparación de diferentes prototipos de membranas de destilación operadas con energía solar' en el que mostró los resultados de los trabajos en el campo de la desalación térmica que se han efectuado en la Unidad de Aplicaciones Ambientales de la PSA.
> 
>    Según indica el Ciemat en una nota, Zaragoza recibió el reconocimiento a su trabajo ante cerca de 2.000 expertos "en reconocimiento a la excelencia del contenido técnico y la presentación oral en el congreso". El galardón, dotado con 5.000 dólares, es uno de los premios académicos "más prestigiosos del mundo en el ámbito de la desalación".
> 
>    La destilación por membranas es una técnica de desalación que combina las ventajas de la destilación térmica con las de la filtración por membranas que es la más extendida comercialmente. A diferencia de la ósmosis inversa, ésta no funciona por presión mecánica contra la membrana, por lo que el consumo eléctrico es muy inferior y la membrana no tiene por qué tener poros tan pequeños que se obturan fácilmente.
> 
>    La clave del proceso está en que la membrana es hidrofóbica, por lo que no deja pasar el agua líquida y sí el vapor. De este modo, estableciendo una pequeña diferencia de temperatura a los dos lados de la membrana, la diferencia de presión de vapor genera un flujo de vapor a través de la membrana que se convierte en agua destilada al condensar.
> 
> ...


http://www.ecoticias.com/sostenibili...enhague-mexico

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Luján

Gran noticia que, como suele pasar en este país, se reconoce más fuera que dentro de las fronteras. Ya veo a los israelies, marroquíes, alemanes, e incluso noruegos comprando o "redescubriendo" la tecnología para usarla mientras aquí se entierra bajo un fajo de papeles burocráticos que impedirán la construcción siquiera del primer prototipo a escala real.

----------

F. Lázaro (29-ene-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Se antepondrán los intereses políticos, de uno u otro signo a la utilidad práctica de la aplicación que se pueda desarrollar, que me parece muy importante. Como ha pasado hasta ahora con éste tema.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

